# New Blue Marble Dragon Female on the way!!!!



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just ordered a new female! :-D ...should be here Thursday! yay!! 

suppose to be a dragon, however dont think the sellers pics do her justice....to dark

View attachment 10203


View attachment 10204


View attachment 10205


...what shall i call her?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's beautiful! I'm not really good with names.lol


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

I call her gorgeous!

She is awesome!

On the clor wheel, *Light blue* is associated with health, healing, tranquility, understanding, and softness.
*Dark blue* represents knowledge, power, integrity, and seriousness.

She has a hint of purple tinting the blue .. how about ... Isis.

She was supposedly a very powerful, smart goddess.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Isis it is!


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm almost looking at another girl......however is she a girl...she's listed as being 4 months old, do u think this could turn into a boy?

View attachment 10206


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks like she has an oviposer so there's a good change she's a female. But, some males will have an oviposer so there's really no way of telling until they age and you can judge by their fin lengths.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh she is pretty and I love the name Isis.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm just worried she maybe a male plakat...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's very pretty.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow shes beautiful. and i would name her alka it means brave female. its a Shoshone Indian name im really into the old ancient names they are so unique


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

damo2904 said:


> I'm almost looking at another girl......however is she a girl...she's listed as being 4 months old, do u think this could turn into a boy?
> 
> View attachment 10206


^ That is most defiantly a female. I can almost guarantee it! ^

Your blue girl is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll need a name for the 2nd one too, as i bought her aswell....hehehehe!!! Both arrive tomorrow! :lol:


----------

